# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Νότια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  linksys WAG354G ??

## Maximus

Καλησπέρα . αν και μπηκα στο plug me in και διάβασα περι εξοπλισμό κλπ ένας φίλος μου έδωσε το linksys WGA354G να το χρησιμοποιήσω για την dsl . αυτο το router κάνει για to WIFI αν και απο οτι το κόβω ήταν σε κάποιο πακέτο DSL. μούφα ε?

----------

